

Sry gotta bail mayb nxt tme (Is this tweet rude?) - tysone
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/28/fashion/let-your-smartphone-deliver-the-bad-news.html

======
incision
To me, this doesn't seem like technology enabling friends to be rude so much
as technology-assisted blurring of the line between actual friends and
acquaintances.

